
Impact of memory allocators on MySQL performance - luu
http://www.percona.com/blog/2012/07/05/impact-of-memory-allocators-on-mysql-performance/
======
thrownaway2424
I'd re-run the test to sweep out best tcmalloc cache size parameter. People
often misunderstand the effect of TCMALLOC_MAX_TOTAL_THREAD_CACHE_BYTES ...
this environment variable controls the total size of all thread caches in the
program, not the size of the cache in each thread. It defaults to 16MB which
is probably about right if you're running your database on a 486. If you're
using 1536 threads on a 50GB database you may enjoy significant benefit from
increasing this parameter. Increasing it a lot.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Searching for TCMALLOC_MAX_TOTAL_THREAD_CACHE_BYTES on Google shows that
pretty much nobody knows about this or if they do they aren't talking about
it.

